# A little outdoor storage space for smoker gear



## wahoowad (Nov 25, 2017)

I make too many trips in and out of the house when smoking stuff so shopped around for a small outdoor cabinet. I liked this at Lowes (and Home Depot) and bought it today when I saw it had gone on sale for $109. Assembly was easy and it looks water-resistant and sturdy enough for my purposes.

Over time I'm sure I'll outfit it better, but for now it will be handy to have these few items an arms reach away now. The only annoying part was you have to create your own shelves but they give you a pattern and I made 2 shelves in about 20 minutes. I have room to add a third shelf if needed.















https://www.lowes.com/pd/Suncast-Co...mensions-2-3-ft-x-1-8-ft-Storage-Shed/3903294


----------



## old sarge (Nov 25, 2017)

Looks more than adequate.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, that should keep everything dry this winter.
Gary


----------



## maineac (Nov 26, 2017)

That thing has got way too much empty space.  You need to be fixing that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2017)

I need something like that, my stuff is scattered all over the place!
Al


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm trying to identify an organizer to keep my different wood chunks separated. For me, as woods dry and the bark falls off, they sometimes are harder to discern the difference. I'm trying to decide between little mesh bags that can hold a half dozen chunks each of oak, hickory, cherry, apple and maple or some kind of trays/bins. This will certainly eat up a little space.


----------



## maineac (Nov 26, 2017)

I used kitty litter buckets.  Of course, my wood chunks are quite a bit smaller.  :)  I do have a big bin full of apple chunks and I keep the rest of the chunks in the bags that they came in.  But those buckets would work.  I do 95% of my smoking with those 3 kinds of wood.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 26, 2017)

I like that! Very clean. I keep a smaller amount of chunks on hand though, maybe a couple weeks worth. The rest stay in log form and I cut off what I think I will need for the short term.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 26, 2017)

Yup those sheds are nice I have a 6 x 6 that I keep all my smoking items in .

Warren


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 26, 2017)

Added a few touches. Now just need to get to my next smoke and see what else will help


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 26, 2017)

Yep, I need something like that too.  I've got a 50 gallon tub I use for a lot of things, but I like the way you can put shelves in that one.  Thanks for the post!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## cmayna (Nov 26, 2017)

Above 6x8 shed for my MES40,  Masterbuilt gasser and Big chief smoker,  plus all accessories such as wood, charcoal, pellets, etc


----------

